
Licencechecker command line application which identifies what license things are - boyter
https://github.com/boyter/lc
======
btrettel
Interesting. Would also be useful to extend the software beyond identifying
which license open source software uses. Identifying the license of a PDF file
from XMP wouldn't be that hard, aside from the problem that almost no one
embeds license metadata in PDFs.

